# Friday night



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

We burned a tank of gas and found several places--popular spots--where the walleye & sauger were NOT biting. I believe it's as simple as they just aren't in those places due to high flow and/or fluctuating water levels.

We did find a location where the water was "right" and were treated to a good mix of walleye and sauger that absolutely crushed our Rogues! Worth the drive and searching


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

toboso said:


> We burned a tank of gas and found several places--popular spots--where the walleye & sauger were NOT biting. I believe it's as simple as they just aren't in those places due to high flow and/or fluctuating water levels.
> 
> We did find a location where the water was "right" and were treated to a good mix of walleye and sauger that absolutely crushed our Rogues! Worth the drive and searching


It's always super sweet finding them after striking out at a few spots....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,, It's always nice to read a positive report,,,,, But where the ,,,, is NERK!? 

Even GOOGLE can't find it! 

I'm just still wondering, if I have to drive all the way to Cinci to find an active O R fish.

Thanks


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,,, It's always nice to read a positive report,,,,, But where the ,,,, is NERK!?
> 
> Even GOOGLE can't find it!


It is spelled Newark and it is in licking county. People just say NERK.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, Thanks. I could only guess at that one.

;>)


----------

